
Easypost's unique way for applying at jobs - shubhamjain
https://www.easypost.com/jobs
======
sambeau
What API call is needed to see what salaries they're offering?

------
at-fates-hands
So if I'm an account manager and have no idea how to use an API, what are the
odds I'm going to apply at your company?

~~~
aviraldg
>> You have a strong and broad technical background ...

------
shubhamjain
What I like about this is how effective filter it is. Whilst it is easy enough
to do with any online service, addon or even the web browser, it bars the
clueless trolls who claim themselves to be programmers but don't have a clue
about even the basics of REST.

~~~
VLM
Web equivalent of fizzbuzz?

------
cmwelsh
I used their API to apply for a Frontend Engineer position a couple months
ago. It works! They got back to me via email but never responded past that
initial contact... perhaps they got busy and forgot. I'll send them another
message!

~~~
cmwelsh
FYI, I sent them another message and they got back to me quite promptly!

------
k__
Cool idea. Even cooler if there would be different assignments for each job :D

